

Today is Y Combinator's 10-th Birthday - conductor
http://old.ycombinator.com/start.html?decade

======
josephpmay
Today's the 10th. Tomorrow is YC's 10th anniversary.

I first read about YC the year Weebly was involved, which must have been their
third class. I was 12 years old at the time. It's crazy to think that seven
years later, I still follow YC, and I still have the same basic life goals.

